

Ask HN: Would you take a job that you may not want? - justinv

As a soon to be (non-tech) new grad, I have one full time offer on the table from a big tech firm that expires soon. My background is working in tech in various forms and I love the tech industry.<p>However, the position doesn&#x27;t excite me and, although I&#x27;ve worked at the company before, the position is an a field that is related to the core business, but not really related to the tech side of things. It&#x27;s a good resume builder, but I&#x27;m pretty sure that the work would bore me.<p>Given this limited information, would you take it?<p>A fair amount of people (who are in the industry) have told me to take it and I can always renege later, however, the thought of that doesn&#x27;t necessarily thrill me (ethically speaking). Thoughts on that?<p>I have no other interviews&#x2F;offers on the table currently. Obviously, HN won&#x27;t be the end all in terms of my choice, but I&#x27;d love to get any additional input.
======
egregiouscoder
I was in this exact position when I was starting my first year of college.
Western Digital offered me a job right after I graduated high school. It
wasn't even a job I was considering because it was totally different than what
I wanted to do. But the pay was great, especially as a first year, so I took
the job because the incentives were lining up and I believed that the "pay"
would make me happier. It ended up being the total opposite, I was not excited
about anything I was doing and didn't want to do anything, but go home! To
make matters worse anything that ticked you off at work, even if it's like a
piece of hair on your tongue, you would complain about the job (even if it
isn't to blame). I ended up quitting because I didn't see a future in it. It's
not what I wanted to do.

In my experience, you should decline the offer and try to get your dream job.
If you don't get accepted to your dream job, kindly ask them why and work even
harder to get it!

Good luck :)

------
pulkitpulkit
Take it if there is scope for you to make your role interesting / engaging;
can you start new initiatives that excite you, can you incorporate learning
things you're interested in, can you find opportunities to work with people
you like etc.

If not, you can still take it and bite the bullet for 6 months to a year.
PLENTY of people have no choice on jobs, and everyone has restricted choices
in life, so if it's your only option then can suck it up for a bit.

If you're privileged enough that you can get by without worrying about a job /
money, then don't take it and find something creative or value-adding (to
society or yourself) to do instead.. at least in the interim till you do find
a job you want.

------
logn
Tell them you're graduating and want more time to decide on what to do with
your career, that you're unsure of whether you'd be a better fit working more
on the tech side of things. Say this to the hiring manager. This gives him/her
two possible choices you'll like: (1) you get more time to decide, i.e.,
interview elsewhere or (2) they recommend you for another team and you get an
accelerated interview there. Or (3) they stick to their offer at which point
you can re-approach this decision after considering your backup plans.

In the unlikely event this approach results in them rescinding the offer,
either you lack tact or it's not a place you want to work at anyway.

------
davismwfl
It depends, if you field of training has a long queue for employment then I'd
think about taking the offer and then seeing where it leads. If in 6 months it
is as you say, then start looking elsewhere.

If on the other hand, you are in a field that getting good offers is quite
common, than no skip this one and wait, assuming money etc is doable. Tech is
unique in this right now, but many MBA's etc search for months before even
getting an offer. So in the end the answer is it depends on your personal
situation and your background.

~~~
caw
Similarly, if there's some kind of training that this company will provide
that you may not get elsewhere it may be a reason to take them up on it. For
example a paid Masters degree that you want or industry
certification/licensing.

There could also be an opportunity to transfer to the tech sides of the
business. Coming from the core business as an internal transfer, you'll have
knowledge of the company's business and potentially be more valuable as a
transfer (you'll get the "big picture").

------
brudgers
Tell the company what sort of work you are interested in.

They see you as a strong candidate, hence the offer, but may just be filling
in an open cog in the machine. Since you don't want the cog position anyway,
there's nothing to be lost by being honest and opening yourself up for dialog.

It may also turn out that the position is different than you imagine...or
positions: both the one offered and the ones in the area your interested in.

Good Luck.

------
MalcolmDiggs
For me it's all about the team. If I love the people I work with, then it
really doesn't matter what I'm working on. And conversely, an 'exciting' job
can turn sour quite quickly with the wrong team.

So my advice is: if you're going to be working with folks you'd otherwise
never want to hang out with, maybe pass on it. But if the idea of getting to
be in the same room with these people all day is super exciting, then go for
it!

------
xSa1n
I am in the exact same boat brother. Weigh your situation based on positives
and negatives. What will you gain by waiting on the perfect opportunity? What
will you lose if you choose the current position offered?

------
kevan
Can you afford not to take this offer? If you have loans that need to be paid
off then that may tip your hand.

